# Foggy?



## sjon (Nov 21, 2008)

I recorded Foggy Mountain on a Conde Hermanos guitar. A little bluegrass on Nylon hiha!!

YouTube - Foggy Mountain Breakdown

Enjoy!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Brilliant !! ...thanks very much for posting this.

Dave


----------

